# Trailer Hitch On The Back Of My Outback 25rss ???



## Coast_Guard_Family (Jul 13, 2004)

I know, I know,

I want to put a trailer receiver hitch on the back of my 25rss. I know what your thinking "What for?" I want to take my motorcycle with me camping and I have a jack style holder for the bike I want to mount to the receiver. The bike ways about 275lbs... The rear bumper is welded to the frame, so I'm sure it's tough enough to hold the bike. The question is what type of receiver mounts are available to mount to my bumper I think it's 4" X 4"'s and will the frame on the trailer be ok?

Thanks!


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Coast_Guard_Family said:


> The rear bumper is welded to the frame, so I'm sure it's tough enough to hold the bike.


Sorry CGF, but *no way that bumper is strong enough for that!* You can't even hang a couple of bicycles off of it, much less a motorcycle. You will have to have a custom frame welded to the Outback frame, seperate from the bumper. Please, do not even try to use the bumper!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## z-family (Oct 2, 2004)




----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Bumper will not hold up to that much weight bouncing around 
Sorry you are just asking for trouble

Don


----------



## SouthLa26RS (Jul 10, 2006)

There are welding shops that will custom make you a receiver hitch system and attach the system to your outback main frame for maximum strength.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Big NO-NO on the bumper mount.

I'd recommend having a hitch mounted on the front of your TV, then haul the motorcycle there.


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

I'd recommend trading in for a nice Outback Kangaroo.


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

campmg said:


> I'd recommend trading in for a nice Outback Kangaroo.


No welding required!


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

skippershe said:


> I'd recommend trading in for a nice Outback Kangaroo.


No welding required!
[/quote]

No welding...just check writing...


----------



## Coast_Guard_Family (Jul 13, 2004)

Well that does it!

I'll mount another receiver hitch on the front of my King Ranch! Thanks again for all your help, commentrs, ideas!

Casey


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Anytime, Casey!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## dougdogs (Jul 31, 2004)

can't you put it in the bed of your truck?? or do you have a cap on it


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Coast_Guard_Family said:


> Well that does it!
> 
> I'll mount another receiver hitch on the front of my King Ranch! Thanks again for all your help, commentrs, ideas!
> 
> Casey


no problem...that's why were here!


----------



## charest (Jul 25, 2006)

Oregon_Camper said:


> I'd recommend trading in for a nice Outback Kangaroo.


No welding required!
[/quote]

No welding...just check writing...








[/quote]

HAD A FRIEND WELD ONE TO THE BUMPER. 50 MILES INTO THE TRIP THE WELD BROKE, BUT NOT ALL THE WAY. HE ENDED UP DRAGING THE BIKES FOR AWHILE UNTIL SOMEONE FLAGED HIM. THREE BIKES WERE TRASHED....


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

charest said:


> HAD A FRIEND WELD ONE TO THE BUMPER. 50 MILES INTO THE TRIP THE WELD BROKE, BUT NOT ALL THE WAY. HE ENDED UP DRAGING THE BIKES FOR AWHILE UNTIL SOMEONE FLAGED HIM. THREE BIKES WERE TRASHED....


And that is exactly why we encourage people not to use the bumper...


----------

